
World's deepest pool to open in Poland - HillaryBriss
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/worlds-deepest-pool-scli-intl/index.html
======
tomatotomato37
I wonder what engineering challenges are involved in this. I'd imagine it's
more complicated than just digging a bigger hole and adding more water filters

~~~
gpm
Every 10m of depth adds about 1 atm of pressure. Not sure what challenges
specifically that introduces though.

~~~
sandworm101
Leaks. Water at those pressures finds holes, opens cracks and eats away at
foundations. A little trickle quickly becomes a sinkhole, or your structure
starts to float away. It all depends on the soil.

------
chungleong
It's also the pool with the least pronounceable name. Staring at "Mszczonów",
most non-Polish people will just give up, I suspect.

~~~
g_lined
For those who are intellectually curious, this site has two recordings of how
to say it:
[https://forvo.com/word/mszczonów/](https://forvo.com/word/mszczonów/)

~~~
Intermernet
Odd, I don't speak Polish, but my mom and grandparents did. Even that small
exposure was enough for me to get that pronunciation 100% correct. I wonder
what the minimum exposure to any given language is to allow someone to
correctly guess pronunciation. I speak a little German and French but
regularly get the pronunciation incorrect, but I didn’t grow up around native
German and French speakers.

~~~
YjSe2GMQ
Polish pronunciation is actually incredibly easy, there's a direct mapping (a
mathematical function) from a simple partition of letters to phonems. Unlike
in English, where we have weirdnesses like "vehicle" or "colonel". There's a
price to pay for quick and massive import of words, lack of centralized
language development coordination body and conquering the global stage of
accents, I reckon.

Example for the town: Mszczonów -> Mshchonooff (Americanized).

~~~
Grustaf
It’s not easy, it’s very very hard, even for other slavs, but it’s very
predictable based on spelling.

~~~
chungleong
I blame the Poles for the muteness of their non-slav neighbors.

~~~
Grustaf
Ah now I finally got it! Nemtsy, makes sense.

------
acjohnson55
I'm surprised such pools don't already exist. 40m is the limit you can dive
without extra training and probably special gas.

I guess it must just be really expensive to build and maintain a pool this
big.

~~~
guiomie
I thought it was 18m (60ft) for PADI open water.

~~~
acjohnson55
Looking it up, you're right, and the Advanced Open Water says 30m max. I don't
know if it changed or if I just misremembered. I'm pretty sure I did 40m as
part of the deep diving segment of Advanced Open Water, but that might not be
accurate either. It was about 10 years ago.

~~~
saiya-jin
I never met instructor who was very fond of keeping strict limits as per our
current certification, I guess those folks are rather laid back and don't care
about some rules that much.

I recall when doing my original SSI Open water cert in Croatia (max should be
18m), the instructor took us to 33m, it was maybe 4th dive in the course (and
in my life). I was a bit worried and showed him the depth meter, he just
signaled back OK, so I went along (like I could do anything else at that
moment).

When training for Advanced OW, or diving after I obtained it in various
places, nobody cares about precise limit (should be cca 30m for SSI IIRC),
generally 35-40m is the limit for real dives.

At least they all rigorously follow decompression stops on a way up, wrist
computers help greatly with more precise measurements. You just need to stick
to +- same depth as instructor, not be constantly 5m below him chasing
creatures.

~~~
nradov
Dive computers will give you _precise_ instructions, but they aren't
necessarily _accurate_. Many people fail to appreciate the difference between
precision and accuracy.

------
pndy
There's already small swimming pool complex in Mszczonów city, built on
thermal spring source - hence the name Termy Mszczonów.

That pool is going to be a part of larger aqua park located 5 km away from
Mszczonów, in Wręcza village.

------
logicallee
Near the bottom there's a picture of a different pool, the current largest. A
"mermaid" is swimming around without scuba gear. Here is a video I found about
that:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFAdSdzAdi0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFAdSdzAdi0)

------
muloka
Cool!

Other deep pools are:

* Nemo 33 in Brussels, Belgium

* Y-40 "The Deep Joy" in Padua, Italy

~~~
dontbenebby
All of these pools are in the EU. As Americans, we cannot allow a deep-pool
gap!

~~~
chrisco255
Agreed. I'd love to see one in Texas. We've already got artificial surf parks:
[https://www.bsrcablepark.com/cable-park/texas-surf-park-
bsr-...](https://www.bsrcablepark.com/cable-park/texas-surf-park-bsr-surf-
park/)

Now we just need a good scuba diving park and there's no need to visit the
coasts ever again!

~~~
kwindla
[crocodile dundee accent] That's not an artificial surf park, _this_ is an
artificial surf park: [http://www.kswaveco.com/](http://www.kswaveco.com/)

~~~
Grustaf
Yes but how to visit? The website doesn’t even say where it is! Shut up and
take my money!

~~~
kwindla
I know, right? For now, you have to know somebody who knows somebody who knows
Kelly. :-)

Word is that they're going to start opening up reservations for full-day
events, sometime this year. Maybe $30k for the day (but that's just a guess).
One wave every four minutes. 7 hours in the day. You can bring a dozen friends
and surf until your arms (and legs, because the rides can be a full minute
long) are noodles. Or you can bring 30 friends and still get eight or ten
waves for the day.

After being lucky enough to tag along to a group that surfed there last year,
I've spent a ridiculous amount of time thinking about what my income level
would have to be for the $30k to seem like a "reasonable" outlay, once a year.
The answer is "a lot lower than is sensible." It's a clean, head-high face, a
super-fast down the line wave, and two legit barrel sections. Better than the
best waves anywhere on the California coast outside of a handful of days a
year.

Of course, $30k is just the entry level option. They are starting to think
about licensing the plans and tech. For maybe $10M you could build your own!
(No idea what it costs to run it per year.)

~~~
Grustaf
Hm, for 30k I can build a cablepark, my brother just got a quote. A 2.0 cable
but still, I wakeskate so for me it’s perfect.

There are “wave gardens” in other places too, one in England and one in Spain
I think. But I still haven’t figured out how to visit any of them...

But thanks a lot for the info, now it makes more sense!

------
brlcad
The Superpond at APG, Maryland run by the DoD is 46meters (150ft) deep.

~~~
auiya
Closed indefinitely due to deaths in 2013.
[https://patch.com/maryland/aberdeen/aberdeen-proving-
ground-...](https://patch.com/maryland/aberdeen/aberdeen-proving-ground-super-
pond-closed-indefiniteldd2cbfdefb)

~~~
brlcad
That article is out of date. It’s still operational and in use. Policies
changed after three deaths in close succession. Still, the point is that
manmade pool exists and has for years contrary to the article.

------
ChuckMcM
Could be an interesting place to train for free diving.

------
dmix
China doesn't like not having the biggest of something. I expect this to be
beaten within the next couple of years.

------
orblivion
"How low can you?" \- the opening sentence of the article as I type.

Probably will be corrected soon, but pretty amazing how sloppy copy editing is
on one of the largest news sources.

~~~
TeMPOraL
There's no copy editing anymore, that's something that disappeared around the
time on-line news happened...

------
irrational
It will include a hotel with rooms for a view, but a view for whom? Hopefully
the hotel room windows have one-way glass.

~~~
pochamago
Or curtains?

